# Body Mount Kadee's for Aristocraft 2 Bay Hopper



## WCRR152 (Dec 26, 2015)

Has anyone tried mounting any of the Kadee 1 gauge couplers on the body of these cars, I have just finished up a modernization project on one of these cars and was deciding how to update the couplers also and realized there is no way to body mount without significant modifications to the body and end sills of the cars. Anyone ever tackled this task before, and if so any suggestions?

WCRR152


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

I have put Kadee #1's on various cars except for what your asking. Do you have photos that you can post of the car end and underside so we can help brain storm?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Aristo 70 ton Covered Hopper & Body Mount Kadees*

If the car type you mean is the 70 ton Aristo Covered Hopper car, I have successfully installed body mount Kadee "G" Scale type couplers on about 25 cars.

The techniques I employed could apply to the Kadee # 1 type couplers.


As to the Kadee "G" type couplers:

Shown below is a side view comparison of two Aristo UP covered hopper cars. The car on the right was lowered by using modified "lowered" USA Trains trucks and body mount Kadee couplers whilst the car on the left is "factory" but for its metal wheels.









The example car has the Kadee 930 (same as 830 but with molded-in Rust color)










The below example car on the right has the newer Kadee 906 couplers. The factory car is on the left. 









Shown below is the car coupled to the Kadee Gauge.










Shown below is an example car with the model Kadee 789 having the smaler box.










For fully detail, see vignette hosted for me by Greg E. on his Web site, title:
"*Aristo Covered hopper, Lowering & Kadee Coupler Installation*"

This vignette (article) describes a method for how an Aristo-Craft covered hopper car can be lowered and equipped with body mounted Kadee model 830 / 906 or 789 / 907 straight shank type coupler assemblies without modifying the car itself.

In order to mount Kadee centerset type couplers, the car is first lowered by replacing the original Aristo truck assemblies with USA Trains brand Bettendorf trucks (USAT part no. 2033) - albeit modified. 
Unlike the Aristo trucks, the USAT trucks lend themselves to be modified in that the truck bolster can be lowered within the sideframes, thus, lowering the car to a more prototypical height while at the same time allowing for body mount centerset Kadee couplers.

For a Kadee #1 vs. G type comparison, see description in vignette hosted for me by Greg E. on his Web site, title: 
"*Kadee #1 vs. G Gauge couplers in Datum Precision Metal Coupler Box*"


I hope this helps,
-Ted


----------



## WCRR152 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info.

WCRR152


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

WCRR152 said:


> Has anyone tried mounting any of the Kadee 1 gauge couplers on the body of these cars, I have just finished up a modernization project on one of these cars and was deciding how to update the couplers also and realized there is no way to body mount without significant modifications to the body and end sills of the cars. Anyone ever tackled this task before, and if so any suggestions?
> 
> WCRR152


Out of curiosity, you mention a modernization project on the cars. Can you describe what you did and into which time era was the mod to portray?


----------

